# [RISOLTO]Alt Gr non mi funziona come utente sotto X

## Biro

ALT GR non funziona come utente sotto Xorg.

Stranamente sotto Xorg non riesco ad immettere i caretteri speciali,

alt gr è come se non esistesse.

la sezione del xorg.conf è:

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

  Driver    "keyboard"

  Option    "CoreKeyboard"

  Option    "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

  Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

  Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

L'output di  xmodmap:

xmodmap:  up to 2 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)

lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)

control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)

mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x71)

mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)

mod3

mod4

mod5        Scroll_Lock (0x4e)

 Ma visto che come root tutto funziona bene 

che mi manchi qualche gruppo all'utente?

Ringrazio Stefano  :Wink:  e tutti coloro che mi risponderanno.

PS Ringrazio anche il moderatore

CIao gente

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Biro

Come utente sotto Xorg non mi funziona alt gr, se lo tengo premuto è come se nmon esistesse e appaiono i caratteri standard sotto xterm, sotto firefox non appare nulla.

Come root tutto funziona come dovrebbe...

come posso risolvere?

Ciao e grazie a coloro che mi risponderanno..

----------

## knefas

Prova a dare 

```
xmodmap -e "add mod5 = ISO_Level3_Shift"
```

----------

## Biro

Nulla... credo il problema sia di Xorg, quando lo faccio partire da root tutto ok, da utente no

non riesco a uasre Alt Gr

----------

## knefas

Mmm...non so, credo che pero' avedere ALT_R mappato come mod1 possa dare fastidio...prova a toglierlo da mod1 e ad aggiungere quella riga con ISO_Level3...ci sono differenze se guardi xmodmap da root (quando va) e da utente  (quando non va)?

----------

## Biro

Visto che prima di lanciare startx ( non uso login grafici) funziona 

tutto correttamente l'errore è da imputare a dei permessi sui file o 

fruppi che non ho dato al mio utente. Anche perchè come root tutto 

funziona "quasi" decentemente  :Wink: .

Allora mi accorgo solo ora di un errore all'uscita Xorg: ( lo riporto)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error: Cannot open "var/tmp/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard 

description

> Exiting

(EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, back to pre XKB keymap

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from 

list!

apps file failure

Allora come utente all'uscita mi scrive tutto ciò, come root solo le 

ultime righe..(Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, 

removing from  

list!

apps file failure)

Riporto per chiarezza anche l'output delle directory interessate:

ls -al /usr/share/fonts/local

total 16

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 May 23 18:10 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 May 25 01:48 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3965 May 23 18:10 encodings.dir

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 May 25 01:46 fonts.cache-1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    2 May 23 18:10 fonts.dir

ls -al /var/tmp/

total 20

drwxr-xr-x  4 root    root    4096 May 28 11:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root    root    4096 May 23 05:00 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4096 May 21 20:22 emerge-webrsync

drwxrwxr-x 99 portage portage 4096 May 28 12:44 portage

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root    root      55 May 21 14:47 spawn.sh

Anche nei ostri sitemi ci sono gli stessi permessi?

Da cosa puo' dipendere?

Grazie a tutti coloro che mi risponderanno

Ciao gente

----------

## Biro

Era un errore dei permessi della directory, mi è bastato fare un:

chmod 1777 /var/tmp /tmp

e tutto si è risolto...

e pensare che Xorg mi ha detto quale era il problema e come 

risollverlo... beata ignoranza (mia)

Grazie a tutti 

Ciao gente

PS @#@{}

Ciao Ciao

----------

